
One year living on Airbnb in nyc - misiti3780
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/11/29/realestate/our-year-of-living-airbnb.html
======
chx
So this guy had 3000 bucks a month for rent and most of the time was living in
illegal rents. Congrats.

